# Confirmation de lecture dans Mail



## jaydi33 (6 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, je viens d arriver dans le monde du Mac et je ne trouve pas dans mail la possibilité d avoir une confirmation de lecture lorsqu on envoit un mail. 
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## lepetitpiero (6 Novembre 2011)

Question déjà posée... y a pas moins de 5 jours... allez voir là http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/accuse-de-reception-mail-165998.html encore mieux là http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/mail-accuses-de-reception-une-solution-822612.html


----------



## jaydi33 (6 Novembre 2011)

Merci et désolé


----------

